# 11mm allen key?



## chuggboy (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi there, 

I need to get the freehub body of a 2002 bontrager wheel, and the 10mm allen key is too small, a 12mm is too big. I can't find an 11mm anywhere! 

Any suggestions? btw I live in Australia, so that may help/hinder things. 

cheers in advance, 

C


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Park Tool has one, see if you can find the *HR-11*: http://parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=7&item=HR-11


----------



## neal_b (Apr 4, 2007)

Not sure if you have access to inch size tools but 7/16" is only 0.177mm lager than 11mm


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It's always worth checking with an Auto Supply shop that deals with mechanics and mechanics tools, they will likely have that sort of thing.


----------



## FrankinMich (Dec 17, 2005)

Try looking on biketoolsetc.com -- they carry that size and our cheaper than the Park brand


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

harborfreight?


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah, sometimes "bike" tools are just rebranded, over-priced tools. Go to auto or hardware store and pick one up. I got a set in the US, like 3mm-12mm including 5.5mm for $6US because it wasn't "Park Tools".


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Local hardware or car parts store.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

7/16 almost fer sure


----------



## Flöors1991 (Jan 20, 2021)

chuggboy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I need to get the freehub body of a 2002 bontrager wheel, and the 10mm allen key is too small, a 12mm is too big. I can't find an 11mm anywhere!
> 
> ...


You can fit the 10mm with a 1.5 mm into the hub and twist to loosen or tighten it. I would not recommend doing it repeatedly, but would help yo get out of a sticky one. I have added an sketch of how they would fit into the 11m hex hub. you will see there are 2 ways to get them to fit.










To gain more leverage on the Hex key, use a adjustable spanner.


----------



## flash4092 (Aug 11, 2010)

Be mindful that you might need a long hex wrench to get at it. I ended up buying a Park wrench because I needed the long side of the key to access an older SRAM freehub core.


----------

